
Why You Can’t Dismiss Nokia’s 41-Megapixel Phone - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/27/why-you-cant-dismiss-nokias-41-megapixel-phone/
======
wriq
"It’s just the slightly awkward first steps of a serious move by Nokia to
differentiate itself."

This seems like the same old cell phone industry for me. Several years ago,
camera megapixels were one of the most standout features on cell phones for
consumers. It was simple enough to boost the number ever year and have a buyer
go "Well 4 > 2, so this phone must be better" I'm not so sure if thats a valid
strategy in this current market.

------
ricoflan
Seems more a PR ploy by a waning innovator...

